# Die Shakespeare Standard und Special-Serie ( Rot-Braune Serie)



## Hecht100+ (14. Januar 2021)

Die Rotbraune Shakespeare-Standard und Special-Serie.
Dieser Bericht ist mit Hilfe von @dawurzelsepp , @Jason und @eiszeit entstanden, die mir dazu passende Daten und Fotos zur Verfügung gestellt haben. 
Mit dieser Serie ist wohl ein Großteil des älteren Angler/innen aufgewachsen und deshalb möchte ich sie hier noch einmal vorstellen. 

Die Shakespeare Standard Serie ist als Anfängerrolle für wenig Geld gemacht gewesen.
Mit dem feststehenden Schnurlaufröllchen und ohne Kugellager war sie eben günstig und einfach.
Ihr erstes Erscheinen im 1970er-Katalog war nur mit 2 Rollen, der 2015 Standard und der Schwester 2035 Special. In diesem Katalog wurden diese beiden Rollen auch noch als Economy-Rollen beworben, den die Noris-Shakespeare Rollenserie 2100, 2103, 2106, 2112, 2115 und 2126 standen in diesem Katalog noch als Standard-Rollen drin. 
Gebaut wurde sie von 1970 -1977. In dieser Zeit veränderte sie sich insgesamt wenigstens drei Mal. Am Anfang stand sie als Noris Shakespeare Standard im Katalog, veränderte sich dann als Noris Shakespeare Standard GD um zum Schluß als Shakespeare GF verkauft zu werden. Zwischen der ersten Standard-Serie und der GD-Serie veränderte sich z.B. die Bremsenhalterung, die ersten Modelle hatten teilweise eine Nut in der Spulenachse, die GD-Modelle hatten dann die Spulenachse einseitig abgeflacht. Auch die Bügelhalterung, der Bügel und die Kurbelform veränderten sich beim Wechsel auf die GD-Modelle, ebenso die Beschriftung auf dem Seitendeckel. Der Unterschied zwischen den GD und den GF-Modellen war nicht so gravierend, außer der Beschriftung und der Bügelhalterung bzw. dem Bügel hat sich nicht viel getan, das Innenleben blieb anscheinend bei allen Wechseln gleich.

Die GD-Modelle können ab 1974 gebaut worden sein, die GF-Modelle sind anscheinend erst zum Ende 1975 auf dem Markt erschienen, ist sehr schwer zu bestimmen.

Nur die ersten Standard-Rollen waren mit Made in Japan gekennzeichnet, die späteren waren ohne Kennzeichnung. Auf diese Rollen wurde 2 Jahre Garantie gegeben und das Gehäuse, der Flansch ( Rotor ) und die Spulen aus Metall waren Ofenlackiert.  

Bei den Standard wurden vor den Modellen GD+GF jeweils nur Bügelmuttern ohne einen roten Kunststoffschutz verbaut, das ist ebenfalls ein wichtiges Detail für eine originale Rolle. Auch der Kurbelknauf änderte sich ab den GD-Modellen,  er war etwas anders gebaut. Die Kurbel selber blieb dabei gleich nur der Knauf änderte sich.
Auch eine Besonderheit aller Standard war der Schwarze Gummiüberzug auf den Hebel der Rücklaufsperre, diesen hatte alle bis auf die 2002.
Die Schrauben für die Seitendeckel wurden übrigens alle,  bis auf die erste 2002,  mit den immer gleichen Kreuzschlitzschrauben montiert.

!!! Vorsicht beim Anschrauben der Kunststoffdeckel !!!
Wer zu fest anschraubt bricht die Bohrung aus....sieht man leider sehr sehr Häufig bei schon geöffneten Rollen.

Einzelne Rollenbauteile wurden schon vorher und auch während bzw. danach noch für andere Rollen mit verwendet, die Noris Noral 2115 hat den gleichen Rotor samt Bügel wie die 2015 Standard,  steht auch im Katalog 1970 drin. Und den Rotor der Fisherman 610 kann man auch 1 zu 1 auf eine Standard 2015 GD setzen, bis auf die Farbe eben.




Links Shakespeare, rechts Fisherman




Teil 1 Standard 2002 bis Standard 2012




Noris Shakespeare Standard 2002
Rolle für leichtes Spinn- und Grundangeln mit Bügelaußenschaltung
Schnurfassung 100m 0,30mm
Übersetzung ca. 2,7:1
Gewicht ca. 180g
Preis: 1971 - 8,50 DM; 1974 - 12,00 DM;  1975 - 9,50 DM Ersatzspule 3,00 DM, 1977 - 9,50 DM Ersatzspule 3,00 DM
Baujahre: 1971 - 1977
Besonderheit: kein Schnurlaufröllchen, Anschlagpunkt am Rollenfuß, die ersten Modelle wurden mit einer Schlitzschraube für den Seitendeckel gebaut und erst ab der GD haben Sie Kreuzschlitzschrauben verbaut. Wäre evtl auch wichtig wenn man ne Originale sucht.
Die Spulen der 2002 + 2002 GD waren gleich also mit flachen Wulst an der Spule
2002 GF hatte einen Wulst an der Spule. Im Katalog von 1977 wird das Spulenfassungsvermögen auch mit nur noch 100Meter 0,25 mm angegeben. 





Standard 2002




Standard 2002 GD





Standard 2002 GF


Noris Shakespeare Standard 2003


Die Noris Shakespeare Standard 2003 ist in den Katalogen mit zwei verschiedenen technischen Daten aufgeführt, in der frühen Fassung steht sie so drin:

Noris Shakespeare Standard 2003
Rolle für leichtes Spinn- und Grundangeln mit Bügelinnenschaltung
Schnurfassung 100m 0,40mm
Übersetzung ca. 3,2:1
Gewicht ca.235gr
Preis: 1973 - 18,00 DM, 1974 - 18,00 DM 
Baujahre: 1973 - 1977
Besonderheiten: Bei der Änderung auf die GD bzw. GF -Serie wurden die Spule und der Schnurfangbügel geändert. 





Standard 2003

Und im Katalog von 1975 steht sie dann so drin:  

Noris Shakespeare Standard 2003
Rolle für leichtes Spinn- und Grundangeln mit Bügelinnenschaltung
Schnurfassung 100m 0,40mm
Übersetzung ca. 2,7:1
Gewicht ca.195g
Preis: 1975 - 16,50 DM Ersatzspule 3,00 DM, 1977 - 16,50 DM Ersatzspule 3,00 DM
Baujahre: 1973 - 1977
Besonderheiten:  Laut Katalogen ist das Gewicht der 2003 um 40 Gramm gesunken.




Standard 2003 GD


Noris Shakespeare Standard 2005
Rolle für leichtes Spinn- und Grundangeln 
Schnurfassung 100m 0,30mm
Übersetzung ca. 4:1
Gewicht ca. 220g
Preis: 1976 - 18,00 DM Ersatzspule 3,50 DM, 1977 - 18,00 DM Ersatzspule 3,50 DM
Baujahre: 1976-1977
Besonderheit: Schnellgangrolle, Rollenkurbel ohne Gegengewicht





Standard 2005

Noris Shakespeare Standard 2006
Rolle für leichtes Spinn- und Grundangeln mit größerer Schnurfassung 
Schnurfassung 100m 0,30mm ( Katalog 1974 100m 0,35mm )

Übersetzung ca. 3:1
Gewicht ca. 275g ( Katalog 1974 ) , 300g  ( Katalog 1975 / 77 )
Preis: 1971 - 16,50 DM; 1974 - 24,00 DM; 1975 - 19,50 DM Ersatzspule 3,50 DM; 1977 - 19,50 DM Ersatzspule 3,50 DM
Baujahre: 1971 - 1977
Besonderheiten: Bei der Änderung auf die GD bzw. GF -Serie wurden die Spule und der Schnurfangbügel geändert. 



Standard 2006 GD

Noris Shakespeare Standard 2009
Schnellgangrolle für das Forellenfischen
Schnurfassung 100m 0,30mm
Übersetzung ca. 4:1
Gewicht ca. 240g ( 1974 );  265g ( 1975 )
Preis: 1972  21,00 DM; 1974 27,00 DM; 1975 - 24,00 DM Ersatzspule 3,80 DM; 1977 - 24,00 DM Ersatzspule 3,80 DM
Baujahre: 1972 - 1977
Besonderheit: Schnellgangrolle, noch eine Besonderheit  bei der 2009 waren die Spulen, sie hatten immer die gleiche Größe und waren aus Metall in Farbe der Rolle lackiert. Auch bei diesen Rollen wurde der Schnurlaufbügel im Laufe der Umstellungen verändert, außerdem wurde bei der Kurbel ein anderes Modell mit Gegengewicht verwendet. 




Standard 2009




Standard 2009 GF

Noris Shakespeare Standard 2012
Rolle für das mittelschwere Spinn- und Grundangeln
Schnurfassung 100m 0,35mm
Übersetzung ca. 3:1
Gewicht ca.  290g  ( 1974 ) 310 g ( 1975 )
Preis: 1971 - 19,50 DM; 1974 - 28,00 DM;  1975 - 28,00 DM Ersatzspule 3,80 DM; 1977 - 28,00 DM Ersatzspule 3,80 DM
Baujahre: 1971 - 1976
Besonderheit: Auch bei diesen Rollen wurde der Schnurlaufbügel und die Spule im Laufe der Umstellungen verändert.





Standard 2012 ( Katalogbild )






Standard 2012




Standard 2012GF


----------



## Hecht100+ (14. Januar 2021)

Teil zwei: Standard 2013 bis Standard 2019

Noris Shakespeare Standard 2013
Standard-Rolle für die Meeresangelei
Schnurfassung 100m 0,35mm
Übersetzung ca 3.:1
Gewicht: ca 315g ( 1972 );  340g  ( 1975 )
Preis: 1972 - 27,00 DM; 1974 32,00 DM 1975 35,00 DM Ersatzspule 9,00 DM
Baujahre: 1972 - 1976
Besonderheiten: Außenspule, Bei der Änderung auf die GD bzw. GF -Serie soll der Schnurfangbügel sich geändert haben.  ( kein Beweis gefunden )


Standard 2013 ( Katalogbild )


Standard 2013


Noris Shakespeare Standard 2015
Rolle für das mittelschwere Spinnangeln und Grundangeln mit Bodenblei
Schnurfassung 100m 0,40mm
Übersetzung ca. 3:1
Gewicht ca. 360g ( 1974 ); 365g ( 1975 )
Preis: 1971 - 24,00 DM; 1974- 29,50DM; 1975 - 29,50 DM Ersatzspule 4,50 DM; 1977 - 29,50 DM Ersatzspule 4,50 DM
Baujahre: 1971 - 1977
Besonderheit: Auch bei diesen Rollen wurde der Schnurlaufbügel und die Spule im Laufe der Umstellungen verändert.



Standard 2015



Standard 2015GD




Standard 2015GF



Noris Shakespeare Standard 2016
Rolle für die schwere Fischerei
Schnurfassung 100m 0,50mm
Übersetzung ca. 3,5:1 ( 1977 4:1 )
Gewicht: 420g ( 1974 ); 460g ( 1975 )
Preis: 1971 - 32,00 DM;1974 45,00 DM;  1975 - 39,00 DM Ersatzspule 6,80 DM; 1977 - 39,00 DM Ersatzspule 6,80 DM
Baujahre: 1971 - 1977
Besonderheit: Bei der Änderung auf die GD bzw. GF -Serie wurden die Spule und der Schnurfangbügel geändert. Dieses Modell hat eine anklappbare Kurbel.


Standard 2016


Standard 2016 GF


Noris Shakespeare Standard 2017
Standard-Rolle für die Meeresangelei
Schnurfassung 100m 0,50mm
Übersetzung ca. 3,5:1
Gewicht ca. 570g ( 1974 ); 555g ( 1975 )
Preis: 1972 - 42,00 DM; 1974 - 49,50 DM; 1976 - 49,50 DM Ersatzspule 12,50 DM
Baujahre: 1972 - 1976
Besonderheit: Meeresrolle mit PUM ( Pick Up Manuel ), Außenspule


Standard 2017 ( Katalogbild )



Standard 2017 ( Katalogbild )

Noris Shakespeare Standard 2018
Standard-Rolle für die Meeresangelei
Schnurfassung 100m 0,75mm
Übersetzung ca. 3,5:1
Gewicht: 695g ( 1974 ); 720g (  1975 )
Preis: 1972 - 49,50 DM; 1974 - 65,00 DM; 1975 - 65,00 DM Ersatzspule 12,00 DM
Baujahre: 1972 - 1976
Besonderheit: Mit der 2019 die größte und schwerste Rolle dieser Serie, Klappkurbel,



Standard 2018



Standard 2018 GD

Noris Shakespeare Standard 2019
Standard-Rolle für die Meeresangelei
Schnurfassung 100m 0,75mm
Übersetzung ca. 3,5:1
Gewicht ca. 675g ( 1974 ); 710g ( 1975 )
Preis: 1974 - 65,00 DM; 1975 - 65,00 DM Ersatzspule 8,50 DM
Baujahre: 1975 - 1976
Besonderheit:  Diese Rolle ist anscheinend in zwei verschiedenen Ausführungen gebaut worden, einmal als Standard 2018 ohne Bügel und anderseits als größere 2017 mit überlappender Spule, beide aber als Pick-Up Rolle. Es besteht auch die Vermutung im Internet, das die überlappende Spule erst nach dem Ende der Serie als Ersatz für die GG-Serie auf den Markt gekommen war, aber eben nicht in der GG-Farbe ( dunkelbraun ), sondern noch im Farbton der Standard-Serie.


Standard 2019 ( Katalogbild, wie 2018 ohne Bügel )



Standard 2019 ( mit überlappender Spule )




Standard 2019  ( ohne überlappende Spule )


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Februar 2021)

Teil drei: Special 2031 bis Special 2035.
Zusätzlich gab es noch die Spezial-Serie, die sich von der Standardserie nur durch ihre Spulendruckknopfauslösung unterschied. Die erste Rolle in dieser Serie war die 2035, die schon 1970 im Katalog zu sehen war. Sie wurden als Wartungs- und Pflegeleicht beworben.




Erstes Katalogbild der Standard 2015 und der Special 2035.

Noris Shakespeare Spezial 2031
Druckknopfspulenauslösung
Schnurfassung 100m 0,35mm
Übersetzung ca. 4:1
Gewicht ca. 255g  ( 1975 ) 250g ( 1974 )
Preis: 1974 36,00 DM; 1975 – 36,00 DM Ersatzspule 8,00 DM
Baujahre: 1972 - 1976
Besonderheit: Schnellgangrolle







Noris Shakespeare Spezial 2032
Druckknopfspulenauslösung
Schnurfassung 100m 0,50mm
Übersetzung ca. 3:1
Gewicht ca. 315g ( 1975 ), 310g  ( 1974 )
Preis: 1974 39,00 DM; 1975 - 39,00 DM Ersatzspule 8,50 DM
Baujahre: 1971 - 1976
Besonderheit:






Noris Shakespeare Spezial 2035 
Druckknopfspulenauslösung
Schnurfassung 100m 0,45mm
Übersetzung ca. 3:1
Gewicht ca. 365g ( 1975 ),
Preis: 1974 - 42,00 DM; 1975 - 42,00 DM Ersatzspule 8,50 DM
Baujahre: 1970 - 1977
Besonderheit:




Nachfolger: 

Im Katalog von 1978 wurde die Standard-Serie farblich von Rotbraun( GD ) auf Braun ( GG ) geändert, auch die Form des Gehäuses änderte sich.
In der Angler-Fibel 1978 waren die 2002, 2003, 2205, 2006, 2012, 2015, 2016 und 2018 noch als dunkelbraune Serie vorhanden, die Special waren nicht mehr vorhanden.
In der Angler-Fibel 1980 waren die 2002, 2003, 2205, 2006 noch vorhanden
In der Angler-Fibel 1982 waren die 2002 noch im Junioren-Set als HK vorhanden ( Bild vorhanden )

Zusätzlich gab es auch noch die die besondere Standard-Serie, die Standard R-L-Serie, umbaubar auf Links oder Rechtshand-Gebrauch. Denn laut Katalog könnte es ja möglich sein, das man sich beim Angeln mal die Hand verletzt und dann bestand bei diesen Rollen die Möglichkeit, nicht einzupacken, sondern umzubauen.
Diese Serie bestand aus den Rollen 2302, 2304, 2306 und 2307.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Februar 2021)

Platzhalterbeitrag, für den Fall der Fälle


----------



## eiszeit (9. Februar 2021)

Super gemacht _Hecht100+_, sehr interessant und vielen Dank.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. Februar 2021)

Besten Dank für die Zusammenfasung dieser schönen einfachen Serie.


----------



## Bilch (9. Februar 2021)

Eine klasse Präsentation von dieser mir unbekannten Rollenserie


----------



## Minimax (9. Februar 2021)

Ein toller Artikel, lieber @Hecht100+  Hut ab und danke dafür auch an @dawurzelsepp @Jason @eiszeit ! 
Hg
Minimax


----------



## magut (20. Februar 2021)

Tpller Bericht-- danke für die Mühe!


----------



## Jason (11. November 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Im Katalog von 1978 wurde die Standard-Serie farblich von Rotbraun( GD ) auf Braun ( GG ) geändert, auch die Form des Gehäuses änderte sich.
> In der Angler-Fibel 1978 waren die 2002, 2003, 2205, 2006, 2012, 2015, 2016 und 2018 noch als dunkelbraune Serie vorhanden, die Special waren nicht mehr vorhanden.


Dann gab es wahrscheinlich kein GF Update von der Spezial Serie. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Jason (11. November 2021)

Hecht100+ 
Ich habe dir noch gar keinen Dank für die Topp Vorstellung dieser Standard Serie ausgesprochen. Ich greife oft auf diese Vorstellungsseiten zurück, wenn ich bestimmte Infos brauche. Sowas ist immer sehr hilfreich wenn man Sammler ist. 
Saubere Arbeit Heiner.

Gruß Jason


----------



## ragbar (12. November 2021)

Ich hatte auch eine, war neben der DAM Prince eine meiner Jugendrollen, abgelöst von Mitchell- Modellen.
Schön wiederzusehen, Danke Hecht 100.


----------



## Jason (19. August 2022)

Die Standard Rollen, es gab viele davon. Bei mir schlummern auch einige in der Vitrine und jetzt habe ich festgestellt, das eine verbaute Noris Shakespeare 2006, wo der Bügelumschlag nicht funktioniert dabei ist. Da brauche ich mich auch nicht zu wundern, weil der Bügel verbogen ist. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
Habe mir in der Bucht eine zweite zugelegt, bei der ist der Bügel i.O. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Auch bei der mit dem verbogenen Bügel sind die Schrauben für die Bügelbefestigung nicht die richtigen. 
Bei der neu zugelegten ist allerdings eine falsche Kurbel drauf, was mich aber nicht stört, da ich ja jetzt umbauen kann. 




Hier ist die originale Kurbel drauf. Nun habe ich eine Frage, da bei den beiden Rollen unterschiedliche Bremsmuttern drauf sind. W
	

		
			
		

		
	





Welche wird wohl die richtige sein? Oder sind im Laufe der Zeit beide verbaut worden? Wohl Bemerkt, Es sind keine Update Rollen, kein GD, oder GF. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. August 2022)

Scheint so als wären es zwei Originale. Meine im Regal sieht genau so aus wie deine angeblich verbaute,  die im Katalog wie deine neue zweite.










1975 Katalog dieses Bild


Den krummen Bügel solltest du richten können,  und anscheinend gab es auch zwei unterschiedliche Bremsschraube,  vielleicht sind sogar die Spulen etwas anders,  wenn man so von oben draufschaut.


----------



## eiszeit (20. August 2022)




----------



## Hecht100+ (20. August 2022)

Jason




Die mit der kleinen Schraube sind die älteren


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. August 2022)

Jason 
Und anscheinend war laut Katalogbild auch die Kurbel und die Spule eine andere, sieht so aus als wenn deine einfach nur Original ist bis auf den verbogenen Bügel.


----------



## Jason (20. August 2022)

Diese Kurbeln mit so einem Knauf wurden nicht verbaut. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. August 2022)

Stimmt,  sollte so aussehen.


----------



## eiszeit (20. August 2022)

???


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. August 2022)

Ich gebe mal was von Kollege dawurzelsepp wieder:


Standard 2006
100m 0,30mm
3:1
300g
Preis: 1971 - 16,50 DM / 1976 - 19,50 DM
Baujahre: 1971 - 1976
Besonderheiten: Der Schnurfangbügel und die Spule wurde bei den späteren Modellen geändert, die Kurbel wurde ebenfalls auf Gegengewicht geändert.


----------



## Jason (20. August 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> ???


Was ist damit gemeint, Walter? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## eiszeit (20. August 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> Was ist damit gemeint, Walter?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Gab es die 2006 ohne Kurbelgegengewicht?
(Evtl. im 71er Katalog, den hab ich nicht)

edit: alles klar -Rolle zurück- ich hab die 2006 ohne Kurbelgegengewicht gefunden.


----------



## Jason (21. August 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Gab es die 2006 ohne Kurbelgegengewicht?
> (Evtl. im 71er Katalog, den hab ich nicht)
> 
> edit: alles klar -Rolle zurück- ich hab die 2006 ohne Kurbelgegengewicht gefunden.


Um nochmal auf die Kurbel zurück zukommen.
Hier ein Bild vom 71er Katalog.





Die Kurbel ohne Gegengewicht
Ein Jahr später mit Gegengewicht.




Den Knauf bei dieser 2006er Rolle gab es nur bei  der 2002, 2003 und der 2005. Also gehört dieser da nicht drauf.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Alles sehr schwierig, aber es müsste so richtig sein.

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. August 2022)

Noris Shakespeare und Shakespeare mit ihren Katalogen    da hat so einiges nicht gestimmt da die Japaner ja gebaut haben was sie gerade hatten und Teile kombinierbar sind.

*Kurbel:*
Bei der Standard 2006 wurden insgesammt 3 verschiedene Kurbeln verbaut, ohne Gegengewicht, mit Gegengewicht und schlanken doppelten Knauf und mit Gegengewicht und dickeren doppelten Knauf. Allte Kurbeln waren starr und nur komplett abnehmbar durch abdrehen.

*Bügel und Rotor:*
Vom Bügel und Rotor gab es 2 Varianten wobei es bei den älteren Modellen mit selben Rotor unterschiedliche Schrauben zur Befestigung gibt. Einmal die mit großen Kopf und großer Schlitzschraube und einmal die Kleine mit ner Art Beilagscheibe.

*Modelle:*
Es gab insgesammt 4 unterschiedliche Rollen der Standard. Da wären 2 Versionen der 2006, die 2006 GD und die 200GF wobei die GD und GF identisch waren.
Die 2. Version der 2006 hatte bis auf die Kurbel mit Gegengewicht,den Rotor und den Bügelbefestigungen die selben Teile wie die GD+GF.

Wann jetzt die Modelle der 2006 genau umgestellt wurden wird schwer zu sagen sein jedoch kann man die Rollen durhc diese Merkmale gut unterscheiden.



*Die Kurbel mit dem eckigen Knauf:*
Die falsche Kurbel an der 2006 von Jason "könnte" die einer 2003 oder anderne baugleichen Rolle japanischer Bauart sein. Frühe Modelle der 2002 scheiden aus da diese Kurbeln Rund und nciht eckig waren, erst die späteren Modelle ab glaub GD+GF waren Rechteckig mit eckigen Knauf.

*1975er Katalog*


Hecht100+ schrieb:


> 1975 Katalog dieses Bild
> Anhang anzeigen 415621



Bei der abgebildeten 2006 im 75er Katalog bin ich fast der Meinung das es sich hier um die 2009 handelt die nur anders herum liegt. Zudem hatte ab 1975 die 2006 nicht mehr diese Muttern am Bügeln sondern welche mit roter Pastikkappe. Was auch noch dagegen spricht das sie am Bild kleiner dargestellt ist wie die 2003 und genausogoß wie eine 2002. Shakespeare ist eben was den Katalog angeht nicht immer zeitlich korrekt mit den Fotos umgegangen.


----------



## Jason (21. August 2022)

dawurzelsepp 
Danke die für die Aufklärung 


dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Noris Shakespeare und Shakespeare mit ihren Katalogen  da hat so einiges nicht gestimmt da die Japaner ja gebaut haben was sie gerade hatten und Teile kombinierbar sind.





dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> Shakespeare ist eben was den Katalog angeht nicht immer zeitlich korrekt mit den Fotos umgegangen.


Und aus diesen Gründen kann man nie genau wissen was wirklich richtig ist. Auf jeden Fall ist bei meiner 2006 ne falsche Kurbel drauf und die beiden verschiedenen Bremsmuttern waren beim Verkauf der Rollen sicherlich dabei, weil ja, wie du sagtest, viele Teilt kombinierbar waren und die Japaner das genommen hatten, was sie gerade zur Verfügung hatten. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. August 2022)

Bis auf die Kurbel sollten beide 2006 auf den Fotos original sein.
Ich hätte übrigens die Teile hier gehabt und dir eig vor längeren schon mal überlassen


----------

